# First greens from the garden.



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 9, 2020)

The garden is doing well but it is slow growing. 
I picked some leaf lettuce this morning and some baby Swiss chard.  I wish I could add some cucumbers and tomatoes but it will be awhile, store bought will have to do or I may make a warm bacon vinaigrette and eat them just the way they are.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 9, 2020)

My grandmother used to eat leaf lettuce with a simple dressing of 1 part heavy cream or sour cream, 1 part sugar, and 1/2 part apple cider vinegar.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2020)

The colors look so inviting, of the leaves, in that rinse bowl of your, @Ruth n Jersey 
and it's nice to see those fresh-picked garden results!

Those swiss chard leaves could also be lightly( slightly?)  steamed, and some people like either margarine or oil or vinegar on them, then.

But it seems very nice, no matter how you have the combo, you pictured to share with us.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 9, 2020)

@Ruth n Jersey your greens look so good ..

I live in Australia so it’s cold here now so not the weather for growing salad greens/ tomatoes / cucumbers ect
During the warmer months I grow lettuce in a pot it’s so nice to go out the back door and pick a few nice fresh chemical free lettuce  leaves for a salad ,and they grow back so quickly .
It costs around $3 for one of those soft leaf lettuce in the supermarket and they are usually only big enough for one meal for two so it’s a real saving as well as the freshness growing your own 
I also grow lots of spring onions ,when I use one I cut the bottom ( root part ) off and replant it and in no time you have another onion for your salad


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 9, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> The garden is doing well but it is slow growing.
> I picked some leaf lettuce this morning and some baby Swiss chard.  I wish I could add some cucumbers and tomatoes but it will be awhile, store bought will have to do or I may make a warm bacon vinaigrette and eat them just the way they are.View attachment 108997


I'd wilt them and then eat them the way you stated.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 9, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> The garden is doing well but it is slow growing.
> I picked some leaf lettuce this morning and some baby Swiss chard.  I wish I could add some cucumbers and tomatoes but it will be awhile, store bought will have to do or I may make a warm bacon vinaigrette and eat them just the way they are.View attachment 108997


OOOH - Warm bacon vinaigrette sounds perfect!  Congratulations on your harvest!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2020)

Sorry, but it's too far from her house to yours, @Em in Ohio  !


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 9, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Sorry, but it's too far from her house to yours, @Em in Ohio  !


I'm just envious because I never made it to the garden center and all I have are peas - tons of peas!  They are in blossom now - maybe we could swap eventually!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2020)

Those pea plants must be pretty, with their little leaves and the blossoms, Em!

I can't remember if you planted peas, this year, did you, @Ruth n Jersey  ?


----------



## Treacle (Jun 10, 2020)

The greens look great. Very good colour but I'm no expert. I have 8 small raised beds in quite a small garden but all veg , toms, pots, beans and peas thriving. Had a greenhouse last year but strong winds destroyed it and it be no more. But yipee for the the raised beds!
I'm also no expert with the camera as I'm sure you've guessed


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2020)

@Treacle 
Those plants all look like they are doing great, and it's fun to see them!
Your photo's look good to me too!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 10, 2020)

I can't remember if you planted peas, this year, did you, @Ruth n Jersey  ?
[/QUOTE]


Treacle said:


> The greens look great. Very good colour but I'm no expert. I have 8 small raised beds in quite a small garden but all veg , toms, pots, beans and peas thriving. Had a greenhouse last year but strong winds destroyed it and it be no more. But yipee for the the raised beds!
> I'm also no expert with the camera as I'm sure you've guessed


Kaila, I did plant peas but only Sugar Snaps. The hubby only likes peas from a can. Can you believe that? He will eat the raw Sugar Snaps though. We should be eating them now but everything is late because of the weather,

Treacle your photos and garden look great. Raised beds are nice, I had one just for onions,carrots, radishes and beets. It was so easy to sit on the edge of the raised bed and weed. We used railroad ties but they rotted and we are to old to replace them now.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2020)

I truly loved the activity of growing peas, when I was able.
  Thanks for all these wonderful photo's and interesting comments!


----------



## Gardenlover (Jun 11, 2020)

Nothing better than growing your own.


----------

